# 2018 ARS Season Just Announced



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Fl Fed & State Season June 11- July 21


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I got the email as well.... how exactly can the state of Florida dictate a federal season?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

FL negotiated with the Feds to set the dates.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, looks if they stick to the plan, weekday fishing is now possible. But I suspect the weekend fisherman will be voicing their frustrations.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I fish and hunt over 100 days a year, and almost never on the weekends. This is what I was hoping for.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Curious as to why the later than June 1 start?


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was hoping for some fall dates.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

John B. said:


> I got the email as well.... how exactly can the state of Florida dictate a federal season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 
Florida is under the federal exempted permit thing or aka "diarrhea of the mouth". So now we get to look forward to it and all the strings attached with it like counting stupid snapper or face consequences of fines and whatever else they can bring in to it.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Curious as to why the later than June 1 start?


Bet it revolves around science or summer trips (tourists).

ETA To get the 4th of July in there.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

what a joke...


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Why didn't they start it on the 9th to include that weekend?? Dahhhh.


----------



## jmeising (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I'll be down for two weeks.....and leaving June 8.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> what a joke...


which part is a joke?


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*we loss*

we will never have a season that suits all fisherman so each to there own ... i will still keep fishing and i will still fill my freezer with tasty ARS !!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

IMO I think Friday, Saturday and Sunday would let more people that work to be able to go fishing not to mention dodging bad weather. 

Why would they do 40 days in a row?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Season*

It comes down to effort. More effort equals fewer days. If we only fished on weekends we would have fewer days. Chris Phillips and I are flying to Ft Lauderdale next week to voice our opinions at the FWC meeting. Not too confident in any changes but we are going to try.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm in the market for some fishing gear if anyone is ready to just throw in the towel and take up golf. :whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

outcast said:


> It comes down to effort. More effort equals fewer days. If we only fished on weekends we would have fewer days. Chris Phillips and I are flying to Ft Lauderdale next week to voice our opinions at the FWC meeting. Not too confident in any changes but we are going to try.


 
Voice your opinion for what? 40 days is more than we have had in years? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days? what was it last year? 12, 14, and a few weekends in the fall if I remember right? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days.... someone, anyone....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Voice your opinion for what? 40 days is more than we have had in years? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days? what was it last year? 12, 14, and a few weekends in the fall if I remember right? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days.... someone, anyone....


You have been in the Matrix to long. Unplug and join us for more days of access to OUR natural resource we were born to consume. :yes:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> You have been in the Matrix to long. Unplug and join us for more days of access to OUR natural resource we were born to consume. :yes:



in the matrix lol BS..... whats wrong with 40 days? more than there was in past years, no? is this not going in the right direction? more days than last year? and the year(s) prior? For gods sake, if it was opened up every weekend of the year, people would complain it wasent open on Thursday afternoons from 1:38PM - 4:37PM... because they "might" bleave work early on Thursdays .... so, tell me what I'm missing.....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> in the matrix lol BS..... whats wrong with 40 days? more than there was in past years, no? is this not going in the right direction? more days than last year? and the year(s) prior? For gods sake, if it was opened up every weekend of the year, people would complain it wasent open on Thursday afternoons from 1:38PM - 4:37PM... because they "might" bleave work early on Thursdays .... so, tell me what I'm missing.....


If we had the reef system that AL had all of this would be a mute point. BP money spent right! Then we take all of the 3 mile bridge for STATE waters!!

People come down here for 2 reasons, the *beaches* and *fishing*. 

They don't come down here to see our hockey/baseball teams play, downtown. You want tourist to come down here and take charters for fishing, scuba, dolphin tours and spend the living hell out of money. If we didn't have the fishing and beaches that we do I would have moved the first chance I had.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Realtor said:


> Voice your opinion for what? 40 days is more than we have had in years? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days? what was it last year? 12, 14, and a few weekends in the fall if I remember right? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days.... someone, anyone....


Uhhh....that the season is probably at least 50 to 75% too short and the stupid things are overpopulated. If the season were 120 days that would still only be a 1/3 of the year and would leave some flexibility over the summer and fall to break up the seasons. Would be nice to catch at least 1 Grouper to every 50 snapper...maybe because grouper is open 7 months?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

k-p said:


> Uhhh....that the season is probably at least 50 to 75% too short and the stupid things are overpopulated. If the season were 120 days that would still only be a 1/3 of the year and would leave some flexibility over the summer and fall to break up the seasons. Would be nice to catch at least 1 Grouper to every 50 snapper...maybe because grouper is open 7 months?


Be realistic...we had a short season last year, something like 3 days projected by the feds the year before and only a few days the year before that. How much snapper do you eat? If you're just a catch and release guy, you can do that all year long...but 40 consecutive days is AWESOME. In TX we're given 82 days and most of the gulf snapper comes from TX waters. I just wish they'd do this for all reef fish (including triggers and AJ's)
States managing the resource is MUCH better than the Feds managing it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Quit bitchin about a short season. If the recreation season was much longer we would fish it out and the population will go back to the 70's population. The way it is gives the snapper a chance to repopulate. In the 70's a 5 lb snapper was a big fish.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Realtor said:


> Voice your opinion for what? 40 days is more than we have had in years? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days? what was it last year? 12, 14, and a few weekends in the fall if I remember right? Please explain to me what's wrong with 40 days.... someone, anyone....


We ended up with 38 days last year in Federal Waters. It started out as June 1-3rd and closed for a week or so. They then reopened it on Fri, Sat & Sundays thru to Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> :laughing:


What is so funny ?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

bowdiddly said:


> What is so funny ?



The post above yours.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


Boat-Dude said:


> The post above yours.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Charter boats get to start June 1st. Sucks they are going to get to hit all their private numbers I steal from them before I can get out there.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’m no expert, but I think the season they allotted this year is fair. I wouldn’t mind some sort of “earn-a-fish” program or maybe allowed 3 fish instead of two. Or at minimum have trigger, aj, and snapper open at the same time. There’s a deer, duck, and turkey season for a reason may as well be a respectable ARS season.


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

"You are really spoiling us mi lord!"


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*bigrick*

bigrick the season on ARS starts on the 1st in Alabama ... that's where i will be


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Unfortunately my boat is in a slip with no trailer. So it would cost a bit of time and money to get it into Alabama waters or I would do the same thing.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Charter boats get to start June 1st. Sucks they are going to get to hit all their private numbers I steal from them before I can get out there.


I'd be hitting all the public spots to clear them off a little first.... lol


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is the bulletin

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_bulletins/2018/026/FB18-026index.html


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Well everyone who is happy with 40 days has fell into the snare which has been set over the last several years. First fish when you please catch what you want. Then fish 6 months then 3 months then 2 months and so on and so on until fish 3 days. THEN everyone is upset so they let you fish 2 weeks then weekends with dates in the fall and now 40 days and half of you are happy as a pig in slop. You fell for the trap hook, line and sinker and did not even see it coming. Exactly what they wanted in the beginning! Sad.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

hey, this isn't important as yeti coolers and the nra though


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

2RC's II said:


> Well everyone who is happy with 40 days has fell into the snare which has been set over the last several years. First fish when you please catch what you want. Then fish 6 months then 3 months then 2 months and so on and so on until fish 3 days. THEN everyone is upset so they let you fish 2 weeks then weekends with dates in the fall and now 40 days and half of you are happy as a pig in slop. You fell for the trap hook, line and sinker and did not even see it coming. Exactly what they wanted in the beginning! Sad.



They had to establish a baseline of what the public would go for, amirite?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> They had to establish a baseline of what the public would go for, amirite?


You Win the yeti! Rtf


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Well everyone who is happy with 40 days has fell into the snare which has been set over the last several years. First fish when you please catch what you want. Then fish 6 months then 3 months then 2 months and so on and so on until fish 3 days. THEN everyone is upset so they let you fish 2 weeks then weekends with dates in the fall and now 40 days and half of you are happy as a pig in slop. You fell for the trap hook, line and sinker and did not even see it coming. Exactly what they wanted in the beginning! Sad.


Feel better? I see your though process, but what about the folks that fish for fun? For example, I dont eat seafood (very, very little anyways) so I mainly fish for entertainment. So to be honest, 3 days was fine for me. But..... I see your point. I for one, am glad there are fish to be caught when I go. Thanks to seasons and regulations.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Feel better? I see your though process, but what about the folks that fish for fun? For example, I dont eat seafood (very, very little anyways) so I mainly fish for entertainment. So to be honest, 3 days was fine for me. But..... I see your point. I for one, am glad there are fish to be caught when I go. Thanks to seasons and regulations.


I feel fine most days and yes I believe there should be regulation. Just find it difficult to believe that all of a sudden we go from 3 to 40 days, for data gathering allegedly, after all the data gathering we have already supposedly completed for multiple years has or will have on seasons when it's all politics and some still have not figured it out. BTW I may target and keep maybe 10 snapper a year. Personally I believe you should only keep a few fish of any species for a meal or 2. However I have no problem with someone who fills their freezer


----------

